# Importance of a good on-hand survival kit



## Preet (May 7, 2009)

I have figured out that life is so much better if you are prepared for things. Seems like many people watch the news, read the paper and are very alarmed at the possibility of having to survive some crisis. There are so many simple things to do to get some peace of mind and feel prepared. My girlfriend's parents bought a survival kit for her to keep in her car just in case she were ever stranded. What a great idea! So simple and easy to do. You just never know what could happen, but you really don't have to be scared, just prepared!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

That's what our BOBs are for. the couple I have are fashoned for the places I go and the activities I enjoy. I love the prepared feeling.


----------



## Janis (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, even if you aren't big into the whole scene, you might as well have some preparedness supplies on hand! You really never know what could happen or what you might need.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I've always got a few things in my car just in case. If I'm out of the house I'm usually taking the car.


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

I have one for the truck, one for the motorcycle, one for the bicycle and one that goes with me most everywhere. The others are augments to the one that travels with me.


----------



## thechrisrich (Jan 9, 2010)

I picked up some great tips on a survivalist blog about "Altoid" tin kits. I was blown away by how many useful things you could cram into one of those tins (since they're so tiny!). Great for keeping in the car. For home, I compiled items after looking at many different types of lists about what to have on hand ......just in case.


----------



## Shopsurvivalkits (Jan 8, 2010)

There are so many options so many kits from make your own to pre packaged ready to go kits. Everone should have one.


----------

